# My school rocks.



## Jonathan (Apr 14, 2007)

So, we get kickboxing, boxing, and BJJ all for one price.

They are going to start teaching MMA next week; the inaugural week is free (after that, it's $50 extra a month).  I can't swing that money on a monthly basis, but I'm definitely going to try the free week to see if I'd like to do it in the future.

It's a full contact class, requiring headgear and mouthpiece, and is meant for both sport and self-defense application (the program was designed by Chuck Liddell- it's the 'Chuck Liddell Fight Team', through LA Boxing).  I don't mind getting popped once in awhile.  

I'm excited!  Here's a question, to keep the post on topic... MMA... is that considered a western development?  I didn't see a separate forum, but then again I might just be going blind.    EDIT:  Nebbermind.  Found it a little further up than I had looked.


----------

